# New member, need help listing items on marketplace!!!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Mbush2022!

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## Mbush2022! (2 mo ago)

Mbush2022! said:


> I just joined archery talk, I tried to list an item on marketplace on here, an it says oops your not allowed to perform this operation! Anyone know why it done this? an how I can resolve this situation?


Whats the point of a archery talk Markey place of you can't use it to buy or sale? Got couple guys I know told me to check out archery talk classifieds to buy an sale archery equipment


----------



## RevBelleville (Oct 31, 2019)

So the people here know that you don't end up as another scammer, scamming people and are an actual Archery minded person, with meaningful contributions.... it is Archerytalk and not "Archerysales" after all!


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

At classifieds are a perk for members in good standing not a public marketplace. Stick around and post up


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## bowhunter471 (Aug 28, 2019)

Welcome from TN


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT… follow the rules or use eBay, Craigslist or next door….


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## pims1ickins (3 mo ago)

Welcome! Doesn’t take long you’ll be there I. No time.


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## vortac (Feb 2, 2021)

welcome from mn.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

read the rules and regs


----------



## Ahfox20ga (2 mo ago)

Same issue. I’m trying to find a bow to buy. I don’t have anything to talk about?


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Mbush2022! said:


> Whats the point of a archery talk Markey place of you can't use it to buy or sale? Got couple guys I know told me to check out archery talk classifieds to buy an sale archery equipment


Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. Read Tim Roberts reply. You can use the classifieds to buy and sell merchandise, but you need to be a member for 2 weeks and have at least 20 posts.


----------



## jb177 (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome..


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Nick2015 (Dec 2, 2015)

Welcome to AT just interact with everyone and you’ll have the posts in no time.


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Mbush2022! said:


> Whats the point of a archery talk Markey place of you can't use it to buy or sale? Got couple guys I know told me to check out archery talk classifieds to buy an sale archery equipment


Because the "Markey place" is a benefit awarded to those who choose to be active, contributing members of the forum. There's a reason this forum is named ArcheryTalk, not ArcheryBuy&Sell.


----------



## Archer_ (Jan 21, 2019)

pims1ickins said:


> Welcome! Doesn’t take long you’ll be there I. No time.


Post # 20! See you on the other side!


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Archer_ said:


> Post # 20! See you on the other side!


Spam posting to boost count will get you reported. 

Just because you reached your 20 doesn't mean any one will do business with you. One reason for the post count is to give members something to review to see if you are a person with integrity that they want to conduct business with. Consider your posts as your resume. Posting simple one liners to old posts is considered spamming, and doing that does not promote integrity to other members.


----------

